# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перенос информационной базы на более свежую конфигурацию

## Полкан

Платформа 8.2. Стоит конфигурация БП 2.0.14. Какое-то время работал под этой конфигурацией, потом решил обновить ее, так как понадобились свежие формы отчетов.
Скачал БП 2.0.31. Как перенести мою базу в новую конфигурациюИ?

Пробовал такой вариант:
1) Выгрузил первоначальную базу
2) Создал инфо базу на основе БП 2.0.31
3) Попытался загрузить эту базу во вновь созданную на основе свежей конфигурации. После загрузки откатывается к 2.0.14.
Пока других идей мне не пришло:confused:

----------


## Dimon_

скачиваешь обновления с 2.0.15 -2.0.31 последовательно обновляешь
или выгружаешь cf с 2.0.31 и обновляешь этим файлом

----------


## Полкан

Можно уточнить порядок действий по выгрузке cf?

----------


## Боромир

лучше все таки штатными средствами, не через cf. могут быть неприятные неожиданности...

----------


## qqq111qqq

Через cf. Если конфигурация не переписанная - отличный вариант для новичка. Заходишь в конфигуратор где релиз 31. Нажимаешь верхнее меню Конфигурация - Сохранить конфигурацию в файл.
Заходишь в конфигуратор 14 релиза. Нажимаешь Конфигурация - Сравнить, обьединить с конфигурацией из файла.

----------


## AlikK

Лучше всего - В конфигураторе - заходишь меню ->конфигурация -> поддержка ->Обновить конфигурацию -> выбор файла обновления - выбираешь файл cf с релиза 31
далее ок.

----------

Sllsochi (22.01.2021)

----------

